# Crazed bathroom rooflight



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

The rooflight in our bathroom has gone from clear Perspex to a very crazed Perspex overnight. 

Any ideas why it should do this? 

Has anyone had a similar problem?

We have a 9066df .

We are assuming it is still safe to travel with it in this state.

Any advice much appreciated.
Cheers
Chris


----------

